# Would this make an ok Sig ?



## tigerdriver (Jan 9, 2013)

Maybe somone with better IT skills than me ( almost anyone ) can have a look see ?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2013)

How about this?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2013)

I like it.


----------



## tigerdriver (Jan 9, 2013)

excellent like that a lot


----------



## A4K (Jan 10, 2013)

Yep, I like it too. Nice work guys!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice one Chris!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 10, 2013)

Simple and clean! Good job.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2013)

Good one Chris!


----------

